# GELI ZFS Root 10.1 -> 10.2 via beadm/boot env ?



## jtotheh (Aug 16, 2015)

I have a system that was created from 10.1 with GELIed 4 disk ZFS root (and other) filesystem. I'm thinking of using beadm(1) to create a new boot environment in which I will run freebsd-update(8) to go to 10.2. Any reason this would not be a good idea?

Thanks,
John


----------



## jtotheh (Aug 17, 2015)

jtotheh said:


> I have a system that was created from 10.1 with GELIed 4 disk ZFS root (and other) filesystem. I'm thinking of using beadm(1) to create a new boot environment in which I will run freebsd-update(8) to go to 10.2. Any reason this would not be a good idea?
> 
> Thanks,
> John



Replying to myself....this turned out to mess up some fundamental things I didn't know how to fix. However I was able to rollback to a ZFS snapshot taken automatically the day before my bright idea and now it seems all is well. Yay ZFS. If you are looking at this thread do not create a new boot environment with beadm(1) on a generic install would be my advice.


----------

